# Estes Park, CO



## Dumpsterhump (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm living up here for the summer to work. I've been here for about 5 weeks and have realized there isn't shit to do besides hike. Anyone explored any badass areas here? Some cool shit to do that isn't touristy as fuck? I greatly appreciate any info.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 10, 2011)

pretty town, what sort of work are you doing there? have you gone up into rocky mountain national park yet?


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm at a restaurant. haha Im living like in walking distance to the park actually


----------



## Dmac (Jun 14, 2011)

if you haven't already, try to make it up to the top of the pass in the park. it is definetly worth the trouble. if you go on down the other side you get to granby and lake granby. also worth a look.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea I've done that a few times. Moose! haha


----------



## spartcusmorningstar (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey I'm trying to get to grandby I'm stuck in Estes can't get a ride on 36 or 34 I have 420 and gas pitch call me if u can help 7744879121


----------

